# Urinal Help



## Gplumbing (Dec 20, 2009)

I do plumbing maintenence for a private club and recieved a work order to replace a urinal flush valve. The urinal is an oldie like the one I have pictured and when I tested the valve it was fine but the water streamed straight down, not against the back. Upon further inspection, I noticed it didn't have the "flush spreader". Someone had removed it and replaced it with a standard 1 1/4 x 3/4 spud. I've worked on a few that had the spud with the "flush spreader" integrated as one brass piece. Does anyone know where I could find one online or if anyone still manufatures them? I've googled around online and can't find any leads. I'm not sure of the official part name but I saw American Standard says their urinals have an integeral "flush spreader" so I went with that. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't know if it helps, but we call them a sparge pipe, or sparge fitting.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow. What an old urinal. I love vintage stuff.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I know this sounds like a lot of work, but can you have a machinist fabricate a flush spreader?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.f1bathrooms.co.uk/Browse.aspx?c=LECICO*LECICO-CHINAWARE*LECICO-ATLAS*LECICO-URINALS*URINAL-SPARGE

Check this site out

http://http://products.whiteracker.com/viewitems/commercial-plumbing-fixtures/urinal-fittings-2


----------



## Gplumbing (Dec 20, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> I know this sounds like a lot of work, but can you have a machinist fabricate a flush spreader?


I was thinking the same thing but then thought I would try and make one. So here is what I came up with.


First I took a standard urinal spud and grinded down the nubs with a Dremel.

Then I cut a 1/2" brass nipple down and chamfered the inside edge.

I slightly chamfered the inside of the spud with Dremel and tapered the end of the nipple to get a good tight fit then soldered them together.

Last step I screwed on a brass fan spray head with 120 degree coverage, and cleaned it up. The head won't be visible unless you lean over to look at it. I've done something similar with some urinals we had fabbed up out of stainless only we used a self closing drinking fountain valve as the flush valve. I'll install tomorrow and test function. Best part is I had all the parts on my truck already.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Gplumbing said:


> I was thinking the same thing but then thought I would try and make one. So here is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> First I took a standard urinal spud and grinded down the nubs with a Dremel.
> ...


Nice job, :thumbup:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

They need to clean that thing


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks great. How does it work? 
You had a fan spray head on your truck?


----------

